
Yellow-Light Crusader Fined for Doing Math Without a License - jrowley
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/04/30/business/traffic-light-fine.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
coldcode
While I can understand requiring licensing for practicing as a professional
engineer (PE) commenting on traffic light timing as a citizen is your right
regardless of what you call yourself. If he called himself a PE then yes he
would be wrong; using the generic term engineer is not the same. Otherwise the
entire programming industry should be fined. I don't call myself a software
engineer but my employer calls me that and most have over more than 3 decades
of programming. PE != e

~~~
mbrumlow
He called himself a "EE' -> 'excellent engineer'.

That being said I could see how having these boards who define the standards
could make a berror preventing people from some backgrounds from being able to
get a job.

------
kaspiCZ
Do I understand correctly that the body which depends on fees and fines for
sustenance is taking care of levying fees and fines?

------
fche
Paging Justice Don Willett, for a new iteration of Patel.

